# Navy Days



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 29, 2004)

I went to the royal navy's navy days today in HMNB Devonport (i live quite close, CC took me) it's the only one in the country an there were many international ships as well as many Royal Navy ships including HMS Ocean, it was amazing, considering i'd never been on a boat before today, i've been around many frigates and even Ocean herself, there were a few flying displays, mainly by helicopters but there was a simulated dogfight between 2xsea harrier F/A.II and 2xhawk, to commeroate the 60th anerversary of D-Day there was a flypast by a spit, P-51 and wildcat, an to continue my run of poor viewing at aircraft displays, we were in a different part of the base when the fly over happened, the aircraft did a good 5 or 6 circuits of the main part of the base to far away to see properly, then they made 1 flypast of where we were standing so i only got one photo, which sucks, but it was an amazing day.....................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 29, 2004)

Excellent....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 30, 2004)

it was, apart from the flypast.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2004)

i liked the flypast... i got a great look


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

i didn't really.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2004)

you wouldnt 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2004)

ah the good old days..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

Too right, your trademark "weak excuses to make a post"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 3, 2004)

you used them to..................

"you wouldn't" was an old favourite of ours for the newbies here..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

No that was spam, You just look for EXTREMELY tenuous links.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 4, 2004)

well how else would i get to so many posts................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 4, 2004)

So you admit it?  Boy am i gonna have some fun now


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2004)

ah, but there are many reasons why i got to so many posts.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

name them 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 5, 2004)

The Nina, Pinta, and the Santa Maria...

Or was it Moe, Larry and Curley???


----------



## JCS (Oct 5, 2004)

> Or was it Moe, Larry and Curley???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 6, 2004)

> name them



the fact that i've been here for ages and post regularily each night............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2004)

Thats 2 reasons, 2 isnt many. I shall be satisfied after 7 reasons.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2004)

little help here people................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

See what I mean?  You cant think of any reasons


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 8, 2004)

LMFAOROFL....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

Dude whats so funny about that?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

i think it was because i was askin for help................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

But thats common place...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

but it's more the fack he thinks i thought he would actually help me...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

Maybe; but alas, he is the only person who can provide the answer to my question


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thats 2 reasons, 2 isnt many. I shall be satisfied after 7 reasons.





> little help here people................





> See what I mean? You cant think of any reasons



That little conversation was what was so funny... U like totally busted him.... It was funny to me... Maybe I'm a little warped in my sense of.... AHHH Yea I am warped....

But it was still funny...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

Yeah! I kick arse!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree it was rather witty....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

actually CC if you refer to my siggy you will find that it is in fack the lancaster that kicks ass..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

I said I kicked ARSE, which is a better word than ass. I could get the RSPCA on you for saying that planes kick donkeys.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

but planes cannot kick as they lack the means..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

You mean planes arent people?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 10, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> but planes cannot kick as they lack the means..............



HAH!

The lanc is officially crap now!

Gotcha!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice one!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

hang on how did you work that one out?? how does that mean the lanc doesn't kick ass??


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2004)

Im lost on that one too... GrG made no sense to me.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

he's got allot of expalining to do.................


----------



## Crazy (Oct 10, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> but planes cannot kick as they lack the means..............



Aha!


False advertising.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 10, 2004)

Exactly.

Thank you Crazy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

I understood, perhaps its a spammers thing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 11, 2004)

but i thought you no longer proclaimed yourself a spammer??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 11, 2004)

You can take the user outta the spam, but you cant take the spam outta the user


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 11, 2004)

"Once a Spammer, Always a Spammer..."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 12, 2004)

to true.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2004)

"You cant teach an old spammer new tricks"


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 12, 2004)

"To Spamith is to Sinith... Behold thyne Blasphemer..."


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 13, 2004)

i wonder how many quotes we can change like that..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 13, 2004)

"To spam, or not to spam? That is the question"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2004)

keep 'em coming.................


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2004)

"Four Score and 7 spams ago..."


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2004)

Oooooooooo thats a good one


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2004)

"The idea of Spam is not to Spam for your country, but to make the other poor, dumb Spammer die for his..."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 16, 2004)

ah we've moved into murphy's laws of war, we could be here a while...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2004)

You gotta problem with that?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2004)

no i think this is funny.............


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 17, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> ah we've moved into murphy's laws of war, we could be here a while...........




Actually, Patton said that...


Complete list of Murphy's Laws of Combat is in the "War Quotes" thread, page 2-4 I think...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2004)

i know, i've printed them all off and no one at school got them..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2004)

I get em...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2006)

well it doesn't seem it but two years have passed and the 2006 Navy Days at HMNB Devonport, the largest Naval Dockyard in Europe, will soon be upon us, it's being held 26th-28th August, if you can get down to Plymouth it's very highly recommended, this being the only event of it's kind the Royal Navy holds, many ships of varying sizes from various countries attend and many are opened up to the public, including the Royal Navy's largest ship HMS Ocean and her newest to eneter service, HMS Bulwark, one of the highlights of the show being a full scale assalt on the dockyard by Royal Marines supported by ships of the Royal Navy and aircraft of the Fleet Air Arm, part of the River leading into the docks is actually closed off to the pubic because that's where the assalt's launched from! take a look and see if you can make it down..........

NAVY DAYS 06 : HMNB Devonport : Naval Bases Air Stations : Establishments : Operations and Support : Royal Navy

the list of ships is not yet complete as more will be added as confirmed.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks good.

I like how they doctored the pic of the Upholder/Victoria class diesel sub to turn it into an Astute class nuke. Recognize the picture?


----------

